# Best absorbing bedding



## Diegosmom (Jul 12, 2009)

I have started putting my paint that has always been out to pasture up in a stall.Trying to get our pasture to grow so he is going to be staying in for a while.I am using shavings right now but its not doing very good.He seems to pee in the same spot in the stall and it just stays so muddy and its starting to make a dip in that part of the stall.I clean his stall out everyday and everyday im trying to put the bulk of the shavings in that spot but it dosnt seem to help its just stays muddy right there.What do yall use?


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

IMO shavings are the most absorbent type of bedding.
How much are you putting down? How big is your stall?
Most my stalls are 12x12, and I put 3-4 bags of shavings in to start as a base, and usually only have to add 1/2 a bag to a bag a day after that. I pick and clean 2/day. First thing in am gets a through cleaning, then later in pm the poos and any big pees are picked out. (my horses are only in overnight from 7pm-7am)

I think The problem is that you have him just on the ground (meaning no base for a stall floor)
I would look into putting a rubber stall mat down. This will allow your ground to stay dry, and not soak up any moisture. Especially if your horse tends to pee in one spot...which alot do. But even then you would need to ensure that your putting ample bedding down to soak up the moisture and for comfort.

My stalls don't have rubber mats, I just have pressure treated wooden planks as a base, with 1/4 down underneath. Have had the barn for 6 years now, and have only had to replace 2 boards due to damage...(but that was from a horse that used to paw in one spot continually)


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Agreed with Maverick - from the description, you do not currently have mats or any barrier between the bedding and dirt, correct? A mat will be that barrier between the earth and the urine and keep that dip from forming - also giving the bedding the chance to do it's job by absorbing the urine more completely vs. it leaching into the earthen floor.


----------



## Earlywinefarm (Apr 29, 2010)

I personally prefer the pelleted bedding. In absorbs so much more than the shavings!!! I works wonders in my stalls!!!! Plus it last much longer too!!!


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

See and I HATE the pelleted bedding! You use SO much to start off with, and IMO it isn't as fluffy and comfortable for the horses. Too start I had to use 8 bags a stall, then added as needed, but found that is was way more work in the end, and the barn smelled "yucky" where as w/regular shavings I have no smell, just fresh pine 

But at this point whatever the OP decides to use, I think the main thing to make any bedding work is to get some sort of barrier between the mud floor and the shavings such as rubber mats, or wood planks etc


----------



## Diegosmom (Jul 12, 2009)

That would explain it when i asked the guy at the feed store he said 1 bag should do.Its a 12x12.I for the life of me couldnt figuer out why i wasnt putting more down but the guy said hes been in horses for 50 years so why would i question it..lol..Thanks guys


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

That is because everyone has their own theories on what is a properly bedded stall.

If one bag is not working for you then add more to see if that works better for you.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Our stall is a 14x14 -- I use a minimum of 4 bags if I have stripped it completely and that is for a "light" bedding, for heavier layer I use 6. 
I think a lot of the issue is the brand. I have tried several different brands and there are some I love and others I won't ever use again. I loved Woody Pet, but the only place to get that is about an hour's drive and thinking of an excuse to make that trip gets tricky at times, lol. Our local TSC has two or three types that they carry in what seems to be a "whatever comes on this week's truck is the kind we have" stocking system. I love the "Meaghans Choice" brand and stock up anytime that is what they get in - they also have two other brands that I don't recall the name of, one is in a black bag - that much I remember, that they will have in at times that I don't like at all. The two that I do like fluff up more nicely and are more absorbent than the other brands I have tried. 
My point - even w/in the type of bedding, it may be necessary to try different brands to find one that works. I was lucky to have tried a good brand first because had I tried one of the ones I do not like the first time I tried a pelleted bedding, I'd have likely written them all off and never looked back.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Earlywinefarm said:


> I personally prefer the pelleted bedding. In absorbs so much more than the shavings!!! I works wonders in my stalls!!!! Plus it last much longer too!!!


 
I always put the pellets in the wet spot and cover with regular bedding. They do much better at absorbing


----------

